# How long before we can go walkies



## Northern Star (Apr 14, 2011)

Taking little Eevee on Friday to the vets for her second jabs, some people say wait a week after and some two weeks any advice ?
thanks


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Our vet said a week after. It's frustrating isn't it! Probably not for the little ones - they don't know there's a whole exciting world out there with so many exciting things to see and smell - but I'm getting stir crazy being cooped up at home! I'm desperate for walkies!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta and Echo were 12 weeks and under when they went their first propper walk.


----------



## sonsie74 (Apr 26, 2011)

Uh oh, I've taken my dog for a couple walks and I only got her a week and a half ago. Just a quick 5-10 minute walk around half a block. She hasn't had her second set of shots yet. I live in a neighborhood with so many dogs that even when I just have her in my yard other people with their dogs stop by. She's getting her second shots on Saturday. I do know that every dog she's come into contact with is up to date on vaccinations - I'll have to ask my vet what to do. In the meantime I'll stop the walks.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Probably a good idea to stop the walks with lots of dogs in the neighbourhood....we had lady get her second shots the second day we had her, as she hadn't had them and was 11 weeks old.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Northern Star I was taking out 'Lo before 12 weeks lol. But we're in a small town. If you're in a really dog filled (or stray filled) area, then I agree with playing it safe and waiting. Though I consider two or three days after the shot to be enough.

Heather - I'd go with Amanda. Though I do think that taking her out in a bag or in your arms and just letting her look, not touch (or be touched!) is ok too.


----------



## Northern Star (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for your comments, I have been taking her out in my arms to get use to traffice noise and she has met my mums and sisters dogs who have all been vacinated, I am hoping that walking will also tire her out a little bit more so that my night time sleeps get longer , although I know they cannot have too much exercise when they are young !


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't know if the advice differs in the States to the UK, but I know that even here, the kinds of illness they can pick up varies from region to region, so I guess the approach is bound to differ in different countries. 

We were told not to take her out of the house/garden before her first jabs, unless we carried her constantly. And between the first and second jabs, we were allowed to bring her to the vets' puppy parties, which only had puppies who'd had their first jabs. But I also took her to meet my sister's dog because I knew he was up to date with his jabs (I carried her to and from the car and only let her in the house and garden).


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

sorry to be a bit slow but wont i be able to take Flossy for a walk after her 2nd jab which is tomorrow ?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

jaimia said:


> sorry to be a bit slow but wont i be able to take Flossy for a walk after her 2nd jab which is tomorrow ?


The vet will advise you to wait 2 weeks afterwards - it takes time for the vaccination to take effect.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We had to wait one week after vaccinations with Beau at our vets but some do say 2 weeks. Time does drag when waiting to walk them but we took Beau everywhere with us just didn't let her go down on the ground


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My vet said 5 days after Dexter's final jab.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

another 2 weeks, i can't wait to take her out


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Hi. I think it has alot to do with the risk of Parvovirus in your area and the number of dogs you are likely to encounter. 

We used to live in a very rural location and happily took our pups for short walks after the first jab. 

Now we live just outside of a city so will definitely wait for the recommended time before she is on the ground outside. 

I think it is down to the level of antibodies the pup has from its mother. Much of the first jab can be killed off by these antibodies leaving your pup vunerable. 

Find out the risks for your area and take your vets advice.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

jaimia said:


> another 2 weeks, i can't wait to take her out


Oh fingers crossed Paula that your vet only says a week ...I remember that stir crazy feeling all too well..... hope walkies is not too far off x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

yes i will ask the vet tomorrow, thanks for reply x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

hi Karen, i know, even flossy is getting fed up with being carried she keeps trying to get down, not long now though.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Rosie is starting to wriggle about to much in my pocket, she will have to go into my game bag for our walks. only three and a half weeks to go.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love a pic of pup in pocket Colin  ... made me smile x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Flossy had 2nd jab and microchip today but vet said no walkies for another 2 weeks,


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have an Eevee too ... great name ..thought i was the only one...

As you can see all different vets advise different times before walking ... I have queried this with my vets and it depends on what the vacination company advice, so best to follow your vets intrustions  

enjoy your Eevee ...


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

We are planning to head up north the day Dino gets his third "shots" as we call them in the U.S. 
The only place we will be stopping is a rest stop near the highway to let them go potty. I sure hope the vet says its ok!
We get his final ones a week before a vacation out of state though next month yeah.


----------

